# [Meinungen] Prinz Pi



## Abufaso (6. April 2011)

So, ich würde gerne mal eure Meinungen zu Friedrich Kautz alias Prinz Pi (früher Prinz Porno) hören. 
Für alle die ihn nicht kennen, er ist ein deutscher Musiker im Bereich des Rap und Hip-Hop. Er hat mittlerweile schon einen Haufen Alben produziert, unter anderem Rebell ohne Grund, Neopunk und Donnerwetter.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2011)

nö, kenn ich nicht. Oder ist das dieser Rapper, der so schlecht ist, dass er deswegen so "bekannt" ist? ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. April 2011)

Bis der TE ihn erwähnt hat war er mir auch fremd! 

PS: Mist schnell mein Gehirn rebooten.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. April 2011)

Neuling? 

Er war früher mal weitaus besser, seit Neopunk aber nix besonderes mehr.


----------



## Dari (7. April 2011)

Nich gut :o

Der mit dem Neuling is gut


----------



## bloodhound01 (7. April 2011)

Ich persönlich halte ihn für einen der besten deutschen rapsänger die es gibt. "Donnerwetter" war das meiner meinung das beste album.


----------



## Krausi (7. April 2011)

Er scheint langsam eher Mainstream zu werden, früher (bis Neopunk - meiner Meinung nach sein Bestes Album) war seine Linie noch ganz anders, sehr System/Gesellschaftskritisch. Er hat/hatte die besten bzw. intelligentesten Texte der dt. Rapszene, irgendwie sagt mir das neue Album naber icht mehr ganz so zu...


----------



## Abufaso (7. April 2011)

bloodhound01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich halte ihn für einen der besten deutschen rapsänger die es gibt. "Donnerwetter" war das meiner meinung das beste album.



Ich seh das auch so. 
OK, Neuling ist er nicht mehr aber wenn man seine Texte mit denen von anderen Rappern vergleicht...

Früher waren seine Texte intelligenter, aber dumm sind die Texte auch jetzt nicht. Das hebt ihn von der Masse ab, oder kennt jemand einen vergleichbaren anderen Musiker?
Ich persönlich fand Teenage Mutant Horror Show 2 am besten wobei das neue Album auch nicht schlecht ist. Jeder Track hört sich da anders an, Andere wiederholen sich zu oft.

Edit: Apropos Neuling, ich glaub schon das ich Prinz Pi hier als solchen bezeichnen darf, schliesslich gibt es hier auch Leute die noch nie von ihm gehört haben.


----------



## Rinkadink (7. April 2011)

ein neuling ist prinz porno bei weitem nicht.. damals war er mit seiner crew beatfabrik im bunker am start. neopunk gefällt mir jedoch nicht so gut. ähnlich textgewandt ist RAG, fällt mir gerade so ein.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. April 2011)

Jo beatfabrik hatte schon Klasse. Krijo is trotzdem tausendmal besser!


----------



## Abufaso (9. April 2011)

Dieser Thread staubt ja schon ein, deshalb:
*Push*


----------



## kero81 (9. April 2011)

Naja, neu is er ja nun nicht.  Finde ihn eigentlich richtig gut, zumindest die alten Sachen. Die neuen gefallen mir nicht sooo gut. Baetfabrik war richtig Geil!


----------



## Abufaso (9. April 2011)

kero81 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ihn eigentlich richtig gut, zumindest die alten Sachen. Die neuen gefallen mir nicht sooo



Was meinst du mit alten Sachen?
Nur Prinz Porno oder auch schon Prinz Pi (Donnerwetter,...)?


----------



## Rizzard (9. April 2011)

Das Schädelf... Video ist nich ohne.

Prinz Pi - Schädelficken (official Version) on Vimeo


----------



## kero81 (9. April 2011)

Donnerwetter war auch noch gut. Aber die alten Sachen mit Beatfabrik (Bonnys Ranch etc.) waren einfach Bombe!


----------



## redbull320 (11. April 2011)

Ich finde er ist ein ebenso guter Rapper wie Samy Deluxe. Mit tiefergehenden Texten.

Aber beide haben in den Letzten Jahren leider nach gelassen


----------



## AlexDragonEye (15. April 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das Schädelf... Video ist nich ohne.
> 
> Prinz Pi - Schädelficken (official Version) on Vimeo



unglaublich geiles Video/Lied ...danke für den Link

bin auch erst seit dem letzten Album auf Prinz Pi gestoßen, einfach genial der Typ


----------



## MasterFreak (16. April 2011)

ich mag seine musik net !!! aber ich bin kein Fan der Rap Szene.


----------



## Abufaso (22. Mai 2011)

Bringt der eigtl mal wieder ein neues Album raus?


----------



## .Mac (22. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Bringt der eigtl mal wieder ein neues Album raus?


 Er hatte doch gerade erst vor wenigen Monaten "Rebell ohne Grund" released...


----------



## Abufaso (22. Mai 2011)

.Mac schrieb:
			
		

> Er hatte doch gerade erst vor wenigen Monaten "Rebell ohne Grund" released...



Ich weiss, ist ja auch ein klasse Album, aber er bringt ja andauernd was Neues raus.


----------



## Micha77 (30. Juli 2011)

Jetzt birngt er ein Accapella Album


----------



## Abufaso (30. Juli 2011)

Ja stimmt, irgendwelche Songs als Akustik Versionen.. 
Komsch dass er keine neuen Tracks bringt...


----------



## Micha77 (31. Juli 2011)

Ich denke vor 2013 wird er keine neue Platte bringen,Pis Alben haben immer an Qualität verloren,wenn er viele hintereinander releast hat


----------



## kinglsey (31. Juli 2011)

Ich find "Rebell ohne Grund" am geilsten


----------



## Abufaso (31. Juli 2011)

Am besten find ich immer noch TMHS II.


----------



## AeroX (1. August 2011)

kinglsey schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find "Rebell ohne Grund" am geilsten



Oh ja. 
Hab Donnerstag das Splash auf yavido gesehn. Dem danke ich, nun hör ich's rauf und runter  

Mein lieblingstrack ist: 
Du bist 
Igott
Drei Kreuze für Deutschland 

MfG


----------



## MfDoom (1. August 2011)

Beatfabrik war Hammer. Das Teil hab ich noch auf Schallplatte


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (1. August 2011)

Rap = Spast
Ist das überhaupt ein Rapper ^^ ?!


----------



## Abufaso (1. August 2011)

Tw3Ak3r schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das überhaupt ein Rapper ^^ ?!



Ich würd ihn Rapper mit Niveau nennen


----------



## zcei (1. August 2011)

Ich würde ihn als Neuzeitpoet bezeichnen 

Ich mag ihn sehr, auch wenn er, wie bereits gesagt "nachlässt", wobei das für mich einfach nur schlicht ne Definitionsfrage ist. Er hat halt jetzt andere Aussagen als damals, aber alles in allem immernoch einfach hammer.

Wem das Schädelficken Video zusagt, der sollte sich mal "3 Minuten" anhören/-sehen, das ist auch von ihm und ähnlich...

Viele hier mögen kein Rap, das ist euer gutes Recht, ich mag diesen Musikstil sehr, wenn auch nur das niveauvolle, wie halt Pi, Samy Deluxe, Chefket(, Laas Unltd)


----------



## Abufaso (24. Dezember 2011)

*push


----------



## Micha77 (24. Dezember 2011)

Pi is für mich (nach Samy Deluxe) der beste auf Deutsch.Ich kenne jedes seiner Alben.Besonders gut gefällt mir Radium und Rebell ohne Grund.Mein Lieblingstrack ist einfach Keine Liebe.Neopunk ist zwar Ok,aber ich habe es lange boykottiert,da ich Pis Gang zum Major nicht nachvollziehen konnte.Rebell ohne Grund fand ich genial.Die Teenage Mutant Horrorshows habe ich unendlich weggefeiert,da sie einfach geil waren.Donnerwetter is auch gut gewesen.
Hallo Musik war mal was besonderes was ich gut finde aber eigtl. net ao mein ding ist,besonders da Tracka wie Würfel einfach fehlen,achso fast mein 3.liebstes Release vergessen:Illuminati,geiler Scheiß....


----------



## Rinkadink (24. Dezember 2011)

Das beste Album mit "Doc Murdoc" ist meiner Meinung nach "Wortshots" von 2001 

Beatfabrik - BeatfabrikDiablow - YouTube 

Was danach kam, fand ich größtenteils nicht mehr ganz so gut wie damals... Vom Battlerap zum Storytelling halt. "Die Bomben schlafen" vom Album "Donnerwetter"ist zB. ein sehr guter Track.


----------



## Abufaso (24. Dezember 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Bomben schlafen" vom Album "Donnerwetter"ist zB. ein sehr guter Track.



Seh ich auch so. 
Das ist aber auch das was Pi mMn im Moment fehlt, seine Kritik an politischen und wirtschaftlichen Themen, seine kritische Einstellung, wie früher in Tracks wie "Höhlenmensch", "Fabelhafte Welt der Anarchie" oder "Ufos".
Aus diesem Grund gefällt mir auch Rebell ohne Grund weniger als die Vorgänger.


----------



## Micha77 (24. Dezember 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so.
> Das ist aber auch das was Pi mMn im Moment fehlt, seine Kritik an politischen und wirtschaftlichen Themen, seine kritische Einstellung, wie früher in Tracks wie "Höhlenmensch", "Fabelhafte Welt der Anarchie" oder "Ufos".
> Aus diesem Grund gefällt mir auch Rebell ohne Grund weniger als die Vorgänger.


 Pi ist halt erwachsen geworden,ich denke spätestens jetzt hat er gesehen das er ncihts mehr ändern kann.....


----------



## Abufaso (25. Dezember 2011)

Micha77 schrieb:
			
		

> Pi ist halt erwachsen geworden



Wahrscheinlich hast du Recht, bei Linkin Park war das ja auch zu beobachten. 
Trotzdem wünsche ich mir von ihm etwas mehr tiefgründige Tracks mit (versteckter) Kritik.


----------



## Micha77 (25. Dezember 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hast du Recht, bei Linkin Park war das ja auch zu beobachten.
> Trotzdem wünsche ich mir von ihm etwas mehr tiefgründige Tracks mit (versteckter) Kritik.


 3 Kreuze?


----------



## Abufaso (25. Dezember 2011)

Micha77 schrieb:
			
		

> 3 Kreuze?



Leider nur ein einziger Track. 

Ich finde Traks wie "Laura", "Eifer & Sucht", "etc." und "Wunderkind" passen einfach nicht zu seinem Stil.
Aber wahrscheinlich hast du Recht und ich sollte mich mit diesem Wandel abfinden..


----------



## Micha77 (25. Dezember 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Leider nur ein einziger Track.
> 
> Ich finde Traks wie "Laura", "Eifer & Sucht", "etc." und "Wunderkind" passen einfach nicht zu seinem Stil.
> Aber wahrscheinlich hast du Recht und ich sollte mich mit diesem Wandel abfinden..



Ich denke die Tracks die du genannt hast sind eben genau sein neuer Style


----------



## Abufaso (26. Dezember 2011)

*push


----------



## Abufaso (30. Dezember 2011)

Sonst keine Meinungen?


----------



## AeroX (2. Januar 2012)

Meine Meinung ist das ich die neueren Sachen wesentlich besser finde, als seine älteren beatfabrik zeiten musik 

Aber ist halt geschmackssache  Ich finde jedenfalls das er immernoch einer der besten rapper deutschlands ist was die texte usw angeht


----------



## mollard (2. Januar 2012)

Der, der durch schlechtes Rappen bekannt ist, ist Money Boy^^


----------



## Micha77 (3. Januar 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist das ich die neueren Sachen wesentlich besser finde, als seine älteren beatfabrik zeiten musik
> 
> Aber ist halt geschmackssache  Ich finde jedenfalls das er immernoch einer der besten rapper deutschlands ist was die texte usw angeht


 Die neueren Sachen  sprechen auch deutlich mehr Leute an(Ältere Menschen,Kleine Mädchen)


----------



## Abufaso (4. Januar 2012)

Micha77 schrieb:


> Die neueren Sachen  sprechen auch deutlich mehr Leute an(Ältere Menschen,Kleine Mädchen)



Richtig, nur leider geht er dadurch stark in Richtung Mainstream


----------



## Micha77 (4. Januar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, nur leider geht er dadurch stark in Richtung Mainstream



Auf jeden Fall.
Mir ist gestern auch eine gute Metpher zur Entwicklung Pis eingefallen:Er ist Weintrinker geworden.


----------



## Abufaso (7. Januar 2012)

Micha77 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall.
> Mir ist gestern auch eine gute Metpher zur Entwicklung Pis eingefallen:Er ist Weintrinker geworden.



Nice 

Und @ all, was haltet ihr vom "Neuzeitpoeten" Prinz Pi?


----------



## Micha77 (7. Januar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> Und @ all, was haltet ihr vom "Neuzeitpoeten" Prinz Pi?


 Ich vermisse sowas wie Würfel,Keine Liebe,das vor noch Prinz Porno! <3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQDFxgUNId4   !!!!


----------



## Abufaso (16. Januar 2012)

*push


----------



## Amigo (16. Januar 2012)

*Pull 

Pi 4 Presi, ganz klar! 

Er ist einfach ein Genie... überrascht von Album zu Album auf's neue! 

Allen "Herr Der Ringe und Fantasy Freunden" sei Geschriebene Geschichten ans Herz gelegt. Wirklich einmalig! 

Alle die CS spielen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYlo2a-TEnI  

Wer sich mit Rap nicht groß beschäftigt bzw. Vorurteile hat sollte mal ein bisschen tuben... lohnt sich echt! 

Sooo Abufaso, weißt Bescheid! Bist nicht alleine...


----------



## Abufaso (16. Januar 2012)

Amigo schrieb:
			
		

> *Pull
> 
> Pi 4 Presi, ganz klar!
> 
> ...



Ein Seelenverwandter


----------



## Painkiller (18. Januar 2012)

Tja, was soll ich noch groß sagen....  Eine feste Größe im Deutsch-Rap! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcfXE9jaCUo


btw...

Selber Beat, nur etwas andere Lyrics = bitterböse! 
Dennoch gut! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvytHScChKU


----------



## Fexzz (18. Januar 2012)

Ich persönlich mag Pi inzwischen garnicht mehr. Ich war früher ein riesieger Fan von ihm, und seine alten Alben sind immernoch der Hammer (Donnerwetter / Herr der Dinge) aber er wird meiner Meinung nach langsam aber sicher zu Mainstream. Ich könnte jedes mal kotzen wenn irgendwelche kleinen dummen Mädchen "Du bist" oder sonstwas posten und Pi anhimmeln, aber nichtmal seine wirklichen Wurzeln kennen.

Und Pi selbst wird auch immer unsymphatischer...früher hat er bei Konzerten noch teilweise mit den Fans gechillt, kleine Q&A's gemacht und Autogramme gegeben und sogar Fotos gemacht...aber das wird mittlerweile auch immer viel viel viel weniger.

Und was an "Rebell ohne Grund" alle so klasse finden, weiß ich auch nicht. mMn ist das Album bis auf 2-3 Lieder (insbesondere "Laura") reiner Müll im Vergleich zu Donnerwetter.

Naja, war ja irgendwie zu erwaten, dass es irgendwann so kommt...


----------



## Abufaso (18. Januar 2012)

Seine ganzen Fans von früher verliert er denk ich mal nach und nach, aber es kommen halt mehr neue Fans dazu. Die stehen dann total auf dieses Mainstream Zeug, und er sieht keinen Grund sich zu ändern..

Ich finde seinen Wandel kann man auch sehr schön an den Albumcovers beobachten:


TMHS II:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rebell ohne Grund:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fexzz (19. Januar 2012)

Ja, perfektes Beispiel. Naja, ist schade, aber mittlerweile hab ich mich schon mit anderen deutschen Rappern angefreundet (JAW/Hollywoodhank(wobei der ja grad so ziemlich am Abgrund ist)) gefallen mir derzeit ganz gut. Und Pi's Alte Tracks werd ich dennoch hören, sie sind einfach klasse. Allein Regenmacher hat mich damals so umgehauen...


----------



## Patze93 (22. Januar 2012)

Er ist einfach clever und seine Texte ergeben einen Sinn. Deshalb hör ich seine Lieder gerne. 

*Drei Kreuze für Deutschland*


----------



## Micha77 (22. Januar 2012)

Ich will und kann mich nich mehr mit Pi identifiezieren wenn er  gefühlt 20 Tracks über Exfreundinnenn aufnimmt....


----------



## Abufaso (22. Januar 2012)

Patze93 schrieb:


> Er ist einfach clever und seine Texte ergeben einen Sinn. Deshalb hör ich seine Lieder gerne.


 Wenn er denn wirklich doch mal ein Lied mit Sinn produziert, hör ich es auch gerne. 
Aber leider trifft das:


Micha77 schrieb:


> Ich will und kann mich nich mehr mit Pi identifiezieren wenn er  gefühlt 20 Tracks über Exfreundinnenn aufnimmt....


Auf immer mehr seiner Lieder zu. 
Wenn sein nächstes Album wieder so wird, verliert er ganz bestimmt nicht nur mich als Fan.. 
Seine alten Tracks sind es aber noch immer wert gefeiert zu werden.


----------



## Abufaso (2. Februar 2012)

Sonst noch jemand der ihn (nicht) kennt?


----------



## Micha77 (3. Februar 2012)

Er plant füt dieses Jahr übrigens wieder n Rap-Album


----------



## Abufaso (3. Februar 2012)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------

